# Hoo on the hewes



## Thep3yton (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello all, this is my second post I believe. I have a 1994 hewes redfisher that I use to catch everything that this boat was NOT made to catch lol. This was from todays trip, had company brunch, came home, took a nap then took the lappy out for a few hours. I’ve caught plenty of kingfish, mahi, and muttons on it as well.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Don’t let marketing tell you that you can’t catch fish on an old boat


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

It's a capable hull.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

I have heard red hulls draw fish. I have had dark blue and kind of teal colored ones that did.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I got questions, what you trolling, wire leader, spin? I've got a boat like yours and took it out 5 miles last week no problemo


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Where u located? I saw a red one flying down the IRL in Sebastian yesterday....we were in my BT Micro east of Mulligans


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

I just posted a similar thread haha live catching Pelagics on my flats boat


----------



## Thep3yton (Nov 21, 2020)

Went out again today 😂


----------



## Thep3yton (Nov 21, 2020)

WranglerJoe said:


> I just posted a similar thread haha live catching Pelagics on my flats boat
> View attachment 215574


The only thing the hewes hasn’t gotten is a black fin 😂


----------



## Thep3yton (Nov 21, 2020)

SS06 said:


> Where u located? I saw a red one flying down the IRL in Sebastian yesterday....we were in my BT Micro east of Mulligans


I’m in west palm, I usually go out of Jupiter or palm beach.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Took my dad's Hewes out of Sebastian in 77 after I picked it up in Opa Locka. Didn't ask him first. Had a buddy at F.I.T. and I took a bunch of his buddies. Caught a kingfish. We were a disaster waiting to happen but it turned out ok.


----------



## Smurfy (Dec 28, 2021)

Hoos nose what hewes all will catch next!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Nice Work !


----------



## Thep3yton (Nov 21, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> I got questions, what you trolling, wire leader, spin? I've got a boat like yours and took it out 5 miles last week no problemo


I have an avet 30 on a bent butt rod. I like using planet 


permitchaser said:


> I got questions, what you trolling, wire leader, spin? I've got a boat like yours and took it out 5 miles last week no problemo


I pull #6 planer on my avet 30 with 80 pound braid. I don’t usually use wire leader just a 50 foot top shot of 80 pound fluro


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

That’s the way to use it!!!


----------



## ikankecil (12 mo ago)

Strangest looking permit I've ever seen, really long and pointy....


----------

